# Fish bullying other fish???



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have just added 3 new young Kio to my outdoor pond. The pond already has 4 Goldfish ranging from 3 to 5 inches in size.

Two of the Kio are Ghost colour and seem to have settled fine, but the Orange and White Kio seems to be getting constantly bullied by the godfish and I'm concerned that it may end badly.

One saving grace is my pond has a small shallow end where the bullied Kio can retreat for some peace, but I dont want it to end up staying there all the time as its not exactly safe in the shallow end.

As I'm pretty new to ponds and fish keeping can any long term keepers tell me if this bullying will pass or is it a permanent issue?


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

i think you mean Koi not Kio, but yes some are bullies. they will son sort it out, make sure they have plenty of room, koi can reach 3ft in length and are huge bulky fish, they need hundreds of gallons per fish. while young they can live in smaller ponds though. maybe add a load of live plants to break up line of sight, it may help.


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

Quick update, 

First *its the Goldfish bullying the Koi*, the reason is the Koi are tiny, (for now) and they are the new guys in the pond, they thing I couldn't understand it why 2 of them where instantly accepted but the poor colourful orange Koi met with rage from the Goldfish.

Any how, 24 hours later they seem to be getting on much better-ish.

Success! :2thumb:


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

sorry, read it wrong, but good news you have happy fish. strange that they behaved like that in the first place though.


----------



## Gutted2BLeaving (Jul 6, 2009)

You sure it is bullying and not attempted spawning? Its that time of year and the goldfish may be a little over sexed. :blush:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Gutted2BLeaving said:


> You sure it is bullying and not attempted spawning? Its that time of year and the goldfish may be a little over sexed. :blush:


I'd go with other randy male goldfish.

Spawning goldfish, And yes goldfish will hybrid with koi carp.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG_yPdEZpmQ&feature=related


----------

